# Cual es el fan In y el fan Out del 74ls244 y 74ls245



## harvy2002 (Sep 3, 2009)

ooeee amigos del foro.


necesito que me ayuden, necesito saber Cual es el fan In y el fan Out del 74ls244 y 74ls245. y ademas cual es la diferencia entre ellos. Al que me puedo colaborar se lo agradecere mucho. thanks


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 3, 2009)

El Fan In y el Fan Out son terminos algo engañosos por que dependen de las caracteristicas electricas de las familias que quieres interconectar pero para la subfamilia LS debe rondar las 16 compuertas en ambos casos....

En cuanto a la diferencia entre el 244 y el 245 es que el 244 trae 8 buffers individuales y te permite hacer un transceiver de 4 bits o un buffer de 8 bits, en cambio el 245 trae internamente 16 buffers interconectados y solo te sirve como transceiver de 8 bits....(controlar la información que pasa de un bus A a un bus B y viceversa)


----------



## MrCarlos (Sep 5, 2009)

Hola

El Fan-in y Fan-out del 74LS244 y 74LS245 ya no vienen en las hojas de datos del fabricante.

El Fan-in y el Fan-out se referían antiguamente a qué tantas compuertas lógicas de la misma familia se podían conectar ya sea a su entrada o a su salida. (Familias: TTL, DTL, HTL, RTL.. Etc.). Luego hacían una mezcla: A TTL tantas DTL, Tantas HTL...Etc.

Fan-in cuantas compuertas Max. A la entrada.
Fan-out cuantas compuertas Max. A la salida.
Actualmente esos parámetros son más realistas:
VIH: Voltaje de entrada a nivel alto. (Logico 1)
VIL: Voltaje de entrada a nivel bajo. (Logico 0)
IOL: Corriente de salida a nivel bajo. (Logico 0)
IOH: Corriente de salida a nivel alto. (Logico 1)

Espero esto aclare más tus dudas.

Saludos
A sus ordenes.


----------



## 0rland0 (Sep 12, 2009)

no habia escuchado de Fain-in... Wikipedia: Fan-in is the number of inputs of an electronic logic gate. Numero de entradas q tiene una compuerta... por q preguntar eso? o te refieres a otra cosa?


----------



## Chico3001 (Sep 13, 2009)

Cuando empezo la electronica digital se acostumbraba decir cuantas cargas digitales podia manejar un cierto CI, pero despues se empezo a mezclar electronica digital con analogica y tambien diferentes familias digitales, por lo que el fan in y el fan out quedaron obsoletos y dificiles de manejar, asi que los fabricantes optaron por dejar de mencionarlos y comenzaron a mencionar la corriente de entrada y salida para que cada quien pudiera hacer sus propios calculos de que cargas puede manejar un digital....


----------

